# Kommunikationsfehler (#0) Wago 750-881 über Ethernet



## arnesal (29 August 2012)

Codesys 2.3.9.28
- Kommunikationsparameter TRW, Port 2455, tcp, Debug 16#0000
Wago 750-881
- Firmware revision  01.02.05 (03)  
Exor UniOP eTOP507
PC Windows XP SP3

Die Welt der Steuerungen ist mir ein Rätsel:

Seit 2 Wochen programmiere ich eine 750-881 über Ethernet mit Codesys 2.3.9.28.
Dann versuchte ich eine eTOP507 über Ethernet oder Ethernet3 zu verbinden (Modbus klappt nach wie vor einwandfrei).
Danach kann ich die 750-881 nicht mehr über CodeSys verbinden "Kommunikationsfehler (#0): Es wird ausgeloggt"
Über WAGO-IO-Check3, Ping oder Webinterface ist die 750-881 weiter erreichbar.
Die Verbindung der eTOP507 über Modbus klappt auch weiterhin einwandfrei.


----------



## arnesal (29 August 2012)

Nach vielfachen Hin und Her erreichte ich mit der TRW Verbindung folgenden Fehler:
"Das gewählte Steuerungsprofil entspricht nicht dem des Zielsystems"
Zielsystemeinstellung ist richtig
Steuerungskonfiguration auch
und "alles bereinigen" oder "alles übersetzen" hab schon mehrfach probiert


----------



## rheumakay (29 August 2012)

Zunächst einmal..
was hast du denn für eine IP-Adresse eingestellt (über DIP-Schalter oder mit der Software WAGO-Ethernet-settings)
Läßt sich die PLC von deinem PC aus anpingen z.b.( CMD->PING 169.255.255.255) ?

Was hast du denn in der Codesys Software unter Ressourcen->Zielsystemeinstellungen->Konfiguration eingestellt?


----------



## arnesal (29 August 2012)

Ich habe Hardwaremäßig 192.168.1.3 eingestellt und alles funzt (s.o. "Über WAGO-IO-Check3, Ping oder Webinterface ist die 750-881 weiter erreichbar.")
Die Konfiguration ist eingestellt s.o. "TRW, Port 2455, tcp, Debug 16#0000"


----------



## MSB (29 August 2012)

Probier mal den normalen 3S-Treiber anstelle des Wago-Treibers,
im Handbuch des 881 ist der auf jedenfall aus irgendwelchen Gründen verschwunden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## arnesal (30 August 2012)

Warum auch immer. Nach dem Neustart der SPS läuft wieder alles normal. Konnte ich leider nicht machen, da die Anlage in Arbeit war.
Wenn wieder passiert, melde ich mich.
Danke nochmal für Eure Mühe


----------

